# Does all charcoal soap make grey lather and has black leave-behinds?



## sheilaohga (Sep 16, 2015)

I made soap with activated charcoal and to test it, the lather was grey and had some black charcoal powders being left in the sink.
It was easily washed off but my concern is, is this normal?
I haven't used charcoal soap before (store-bought ones) so I have no idea if the professionally made charcoal soaps also does what mine does.
Because my soap is quite grey and not jet black like the ones I saw online, I began to wonder if my grey soap had that much greyish color, how would it be like with the really, really black soaps.

Thank you!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 16, 2015)

I almost always get *some* colored lather if the black is as black as I want it.  I've given up on the perfect pitch black-but no colored lather combo.  So yes, it is normal, at least for me!

ETA:  I've never had charcoal powders left behind on the sink/bath, though, I pre-mix it w/mica or black oxide - in a bit of oil - and then mix it well again into the colored portion of the batter.  I think if you are seeing dots of powder it is not mixed well enough.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 16, 2015)

I've niticed my AC soap makes grey lather, but that doesn't bother me.  What bothers me is that it doesn't harden like the rest.  I did a tri-layer soap with middle colored with AC ( the ither two were parsley and turmeric).  They were all the same batter.  But every single bar broke in half at the AC like when the bar was about 3/4 gone.  The AC portion just disappeared leaving behind thin strips of soap.  Very strange.  I won't be doing that again, even though it WAS a bad-a$$ looking bar.


----------



## sheilaohga (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh so then I shouldn't worry too much about the grey lather. Next time I will try to mix in more thoroughly. Thank you so much!


----------

